# is Omega skyline legit?



## Guest (Mar 27, 2003)

At Omegaskylines.com they have some good deals but they seem to be too good. it says he can legalize them cheaper than motorex. does anyone know if it real or if its a scam?


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

Look into other threads here, Fresh Alloy, or Skylines Down Under to answer your question. It has been discussed man y many many many times before.


----------



## guzman.88 (Oct 13, 2007)

the link doesnt work??


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

you can not get legalized skylines in the states anymore anything they tell you is BS....

motorex doesnt even exist anymore so of course they will say they can get them cheaper...


----------



## guzman.88 (Oct 13, 2007)

why cant you legalize them anymore?? but can you still get a skyline engine??


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

well the whole motorex scandal is why you cant get them anymore...

you can get R33's BUT>>>> that have to be OBDII compliant as well as have all neccessary mods done to them... 

to get the car the OBDII system its like 5000-10000dollars add on another 2-4k for install

then the cost of getting all the neccessary mods so they are compliant add-on another 10-15k

and of course the shipping costs 2-8k

and the price of the car 25k minimum for a decent GTR33

and all the taxes and inspections add on another 1000

plus all the time this would take... you would need the money up front andthere is a BIG chance you would get ripped off....

so it would roughly cost about 50,000 for an GTR33... and even then will your state allow it?

so many hoops to jump through... your better off living up here in Canada at least we can legally own R32's and then next year R33's....

i myself own an GTR32


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

double post


----------

